

Designers & Developers have Style Guides. Marketers should too - entrep11
http://lukethomas.com/designers-developers-have-style-guides-marketers-should-too/

======
TheCoelacanth
Don't they already do this? I don't know much about marketing, but I was under
the impression that pretty much any large company would have guidelines about
what overall message they want to convey in any public communications.

~~~
lukethomas
My article was geared towards smaller companies (startups) Sorry my article
wasn't clear about that.

